# Outdoor Wood Boiler for Heat



## retire09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can an outdoor wood boiler be used to meet the heat requirements of the IRC?

In an area with utility electric and natural gas available, can a wood burning unit be used as the only source of heat in an area subject to sub 0 tempuratures and be in compliance?


----------



## TimNY (Jun 14, 2011)

I think your only issue would be with energy or epa codes.  The IRC doesn't tell you how to heat your home.  I think this has been discussed before.. Hopefully some of our more knowledgeable members will chime in!


----------



## pwood (Jun 14, 2011)

it is o.k in the woods of northern california with some conditions attached. look at your energy codes.


----------



## retire09 (Jun 14, 2011)

We have no adopted energy codes in this jurisdiction.


----------



## steveray (Jun 15, 2011)

CT has all but banned these through the DEP......but I don't see why not under the building code....then I believe your fuel source is renewable and (I think) it actually gets you out of some things in the IECC......


----------



## JAT (Jun 15, 2011)

have one love it heat 2700 sq.ft. house and hot water for about 500.00 a year burns very clean very little ash to clean out


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2011)

R303.8 Required heating.

When the winter design temperature in Table R301.2(1) is below 60°F (16°C), every dwelling unit shall be provided with heating facilities capable of maintaining a minimum room temperature of 68°F (20°C) at a point 3 feet (914 mm) above the floor and 2 feet (610 mm) from exterior walls in all habitable rooms at the design temperature. The installation of one or more portable space heaters shall not be used to achieve compliance with this section.

An outdoor wood boiler is not a portable heat source so it wood meet code.

Looking at one for my house will pay for itself in 2 years


----------



## jpowell (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone require a building permit for these based on the IRC?  I am currently leaning to "yes" because they are a "mechanical system the installation of which is regulated by this code..."  105.1

But, on the other hand, it is a piece of equipment.


----------



## righter101 (Aug 23, 2012)

They are regulated by the code.

Not legal in the State of Washington, per our Department of Ecology rules.

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/air/outdoor_woodsmoke/wood_Boilers.htm#Are_any_OWBs


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes a permit should be required. They usually have electric for the pump, water lines, and some have a propane starters for fireing up the wood


----------



## Architect1281 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yup ok if listed maybe even epa if your air quality guys are awake, we require mechanical permits and in close proximity stacks can be come annoying when people choose to burn not so clean products in them


----------



## pletzer28 (Aug 26, 2012)

The heating guy is telling me i have to get a propane bolier to heat first then i can use the wood boiler after it is inspected. He says well you could run out of wood and not be able to mantain that tempature that someone said a threwd above. I can run out of propane just as easy.  Iam trying to avoid the 6000 dollars for the boiler.  The emissions are  epa phase 2 qualified. Anyone know what department i can call? Iam thinking the person who would do the review on the hvac system. Thanks for inputs.


----------

